# 2004 Focus ST170 Spruce up



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

I was asked to give this Focus a bit of a going over, The guy who owns it will soon be trading it in for an ST2.
He used to take it to a 'Hand Car Wash' type place every couple of weeks.
Untill he was enlightened to the damage caused by bad washing technique!

So, It arrived yesterday morning, just after 9am, not looking too bad to be fair.

















































































































































The car doesn't see many miles, only on 21K! Just a gereral spattering of crud, mainly from when the owner takes his *Alsation* to the *woods!* ...more on that later :doublesho




























Then, as the sun appreared - I caught a glimpse of the swirls!




























Looking a little more Grey than Panther Black!

Closer still;










And more;










Closer look;










Macro time 










Door mirrors where supposed to be a high-gloss plastic, almost mirror finish.










Right, that's enough befores! Onto the wash stage.

Arches, wheels & tyres where pre soaked with G101 @ 1:15










Wheel faces and tyres where cleaned using my Harris Detail Brush, inner wheels hit with Vikan wheel brush.



















Then out with the SSF, with a dash of Hyperwash
































































Left to dwell for 5 mins, whilst I filled up the...












Then my new toy arrived, just in time for rinsing down 



















Rinsed down with DI water, then out with the Clay



















Ready for a wipedown with Last Touch, time for inspection...



















:doublesho:doublesho

So, out came the PC, and did a little test section :buffer:




























Which left us with...










Closer look;










Not too shabby at all!

With time being of the essence, this combo really worked wonders - taking into account the task at hand. I offered full correction but the owner just wanted an improvement at this stage.

So, my secret formula... 










I had read ages ago that people have had good results, mixing Step 1 & 2.
So I decided to give it a twist, just a bit of fun whilst experimenting realy 










Given the success of the test section, I decided to decant some of the pair into a sample bottle. This would save time as I worked around the vehicle.





































Given a good shake...










And set to work...





































(Trying to get used to the new tripod (DAVE!! :lol :lol: )





































:lol::wave:










Side completed




























Rear lights looking a little rough;




























Bonnet showing some swirling





































50-50 would have been nice but the camera died!

Stook the batteries on charge and carried on with the roof, neariside, tailgate, bumpers and headlights.

Once done, a quick dust down the the Cali Car duster



















And out with my new favourite LSP










Spread nice and thinly via PC on a finishing pad (Serious Performance)



















Whilst that was curing, I started on the tyres, this would allow the dressing a good amount of time to bond before final buffing to prevent sling-off, and also take away the 'Dipped in honey' look.

Megs Endurance with a helping of Hot shine in the mix. This makes it easier to work into the nooks and crannies, along with making it spread easier in general.

First, dabbed around the whole tyre using a 1.5" paintbrush










Then spread nice and evenly










And finish off with the inner lip next to the tyre










And yes, I know I missed a bit of dirt on that wheel!










A couple of afters;




































































































My helper was pretty tired by this stage :lol:






















































































































Aeriel was removed to allow for PC access (replaced after!)



















Right then, onto the interior!
























































































































































































































































































Few bits and bobs to tackle it all!










My modidfied Halfords Vac! :lol:










Quite like the angle of this view lol




























On to the rear seat section first;






































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Right, bit of a mission it was! Pretty good improvement.

Thanks for reading,

Chris


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

more info about the new toy please!  great work!


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice work, great improvement :thumb:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Amazing write up, and great work. 
Why such a small pad though? :S


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Huge improvement :thumb:


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Sorry guys, for some reason my computer decided to post it halfway though!


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Looking Good


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

joe_0_1 said:


> Amazing write up, and great work.
> Why such a small pad though? :S


Cheers mate :thumb:

I'ts not how big your pad is...

...It's what you do with it that counts!! :lol:

My nice 6" Sonus SFX pads got trashed when doing a pink Corsa :wall: 

But I do find it easier to get in the smaller areas with the 3.5" pad.
I tend to use them for applying waxes/sealents as I find it easier to get complete, even coverage.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

PTAV said:


> more info about the new toy please!  great work!


Cheers mate :thumb:

Click this link for more info 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=69573

See post #6 by TDK :thumb:

Chris


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice one Chris, very interesting product choice there and definitely food for thought when an improvement is needed in quick time - and it certainly imrpoved that finish vastly, well done! :thumb:


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Stunning results.


----------



## cammy (May 22, 2007)

what would you charge to get rid of the swirl marks on my black focus st170? not as bad as that i dont think im not far away in worksop? aint got round to buying a pc yet


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

What a bloody difference there mate!!! Well done!


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

nice work looking good


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

cammy said:


> what would you charge to get rid of the swirl marks on my black focus st170? not as bad as that i dont think im not far away in worksop? aint got round to buying a pc yet


The work this Focus was not, strictly speaking, swirl-mark removal.
As you can see in the 50-50 shot on the wing, the products I used did a damn good job of concealing them. 
Couple this with the layer of Track Claw to seal them in, which, should be good for 3 months I'm told.

The combo I used _could_ be used by hand to be fair. Although by PC gives a nice consistent finish with less time & effort.

Regards, Chris


----------



## Abbo1986 (Jul 14, 2008)

Thats looking fantastic matey. Liking your combo polish.

Only hope the weather holds out this weekend so I can give mine some treatment. On a sidenote, just been out to have a quick assesment, the scratches caused by Mercedes are worse than I thought!!


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Abbo1986 said:


> Thats looking fantastic matey. Liking your combo polish.
> 
> Only hope the weather holds out this weekend so I can give mine some treatment. On a sidenote, just been out to have a quick assesment, the scratches caused by Mercedes are worse than I thought!!


That's  mate.

Might take a couple of hits of Powergloss!


----------



## Abbo1986 (Jul 14, 2008)

I'll see what it takes, will keep you posted. 

What do you reckon to the idea of fully capturing the damage on camera, then the full correction process, then trying to argure with mercedes some compensation, because after all they were told, do not touch!


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Not wasting anytime then Chris LOL!!

Very nice finish :thumb:......the guy would have been well pleased yeah?......best £30 he's ever spent eh LOL!!

Bryan


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Abbo1986 said:


> I'll see what it takes, will keep you posted.
> 
> What do you reckon to the idea of fully capturing the damage on camera, then the full correction process, then trying to argure with mercedes some compensation, because after all they were told, do not touch!


Definatley!

I've got a new camera... as you _may_ have noticed :lol::lol:

If you have before pics, from your previous write-up too :thumb:

...Then maybe get a few quotes from some of the Pros on here?

It's there :thumb:

Chris


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

blr123 said:


> Not wasting anytime then Chris LOL!!
> 
> Very nice finish :thumb:......the guy would have been well pleased yeah?......best £30 he's ever spent eh LOL!!
> 
> Bryan


Cheeky sod!  ...Double it & add a bit!

Cheers Bryan :thumb:


----------



## Abbo1986 (Jul 14, 2008)

Chris_4536 said:


> Definatley!
> 
> I've got a new camera... as you _may_ have noticed :lol::lol:
> 
> ...


Thats a good idea about the quotes too, i'm going to nip o the gym first, then get started, only thing is, its not sunny and I don't have a brinkman yet so will capturing the damage be hard on camera?

And


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Abbo1986 said:


> Thats a good idea about the quotes too, i'm going to nip o the gym first, then get started, only thing is, its not sunny and I don't have a brinkman yet so will capturing the damage be hard on camera?
> 
> And


Just use plenty of flash at various angles mate :thumb:

Try varying distances too.

HTH

Chris


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice work indeed and a great write up - always good to see experimentation :thumb:


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

ahaydock said:


> Very nice work indeed and a great write up - always good to see experimentation :thumb:


Thanks a lot 

All part of the fun eh?

I'm loving the Track Claw, leaves such a slick glossy finish :argie:

Chris


----------



## terminal (Oct 15, 2007)

Great improvement, well done.


----------



## fpan (Mar 16, 2007)

Really good transformation!
How do you use the interior shampoo? Have you sprayed the Meguiars brush with any cleaner to agitate the dirt?
Cheers


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

fpan said:


> Really good transformation!
> How do you use the interior shampoo? Have you sprayed the Meguiars brush with any cleaner to agitate the dirt?
> Cheers


Thanks :thumb:

On the seats, I used a light misting of AG I.S, then srcubbed with the Megs Interior Brush. Used an MF to absorb the dirt, the vaccumed again.

On plastics etc, a light spraying, then agitate with a soft brush (in the case of the lower trims, pedals etc) and wipe off with an MF :thumb:

Chris


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome looked like a long day:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

colarado red said:


> awesome looked like a long day:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


Thanks :thumb:

Yeah certainly was! I was planning to split it between the thrursday & friday, but after a quick change of plan on the customers side, I pulled together and hit the interior too.

Got a red 05 Fiesta booked in after a reccomendation now


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice transformation Chris, I always appreciate it when people experiment with different product combo's that stray away from the norm. :thumb:


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Nice transformation Chris, I always appreciate it when people experiment with different product combo's that stray away from the norm. :thumb:


Cheers Rob,

Always nice to have a little fun! :buffer:

I'm not 100% sure if the Step1 added anything to the 'correction' or if it was just the oils from the Black Hole. I wish I had done a little IPA test section to see. Ah well, maybe next time :thumb:

Great combo though, worked nice and smoothly on every panel.
The Step1 certainly cleansed away some ingrained dirt, even though the car was clayed, as the pad was a very different colour afterwards!
Of course the Black Hole is very 'colour charged' so this would have added to the scenario.

Cheers, Chris


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

superb work, fantastic results.


----------



## SXI (Apr 25, 2009)

:thumb: Nice job there, enjoyed looking through that.

Glad I don't have a dog...


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Cheers guys :thumb:

My dog has only been in the Golf twice - wrapped him in towels first! :lol:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice job on a pretty bad car. Interesting choice of products with good results.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks :thumb:

...I love to have a play about with product combos :lol:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Fantastic work Chris and a cracking write up.:thumb:

Glad to see your little helper behaves himself, mine has a thing for eating my pads.:devil:


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

butler2.8i said:


> Fantastic work Chris and a cracking write up.:thumb:
> 
> Glad to see your little helper behaves himself, mine has a thing for eating my pads.:devil:


Thanks very much :thumb:

Eating pads!?!! :doublesho Sack that!!

....might make for good frisbees though! :devil::lol::lol:

-Chris


----------

